# Oceanic Biocube 14 Gallons



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Anyone used this for a reef setup? Desperately need some advice on the filtration system (i.e. what type of media to put in etc.), strength of the 2x24W CFL's (whether one could DIY some additional lights), and any other goods and bads about this kit. 

MUCCHHH appreciated!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

i do know that they say to remove the bio balls for the biocubes. other than that, i dunno what other help i can offer.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks! So the system comes with stock bio balls?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> Thanks! So the system comes with stock bio balls?


I believe they do.

here's another thread on this topic, that might help

http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/saltwater-beginners/74495-biocube-bio-balls-toss-out-keep.html


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a biocube ... you may as well leave them in there, there's no point in taking them out. I have an 8gal and mine came with 20 so .. I just threw in old filter media in there with the bio-balls to get the tank going. 

wait I just realized this was for a reef tank ... I used mine for a planted tank my bad :S


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah, I'm thinking some liverock rubble and some filter floss. Perhaps some phosphate remover or chemi-pure to buff up the chemical filtration.


----------

